# Zymol and Swissvax



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Which waxes include certificates/bags? I'm confused, did some looking but still didn't know. I know neither is important but it's like the reason I like dodo juice is because of that x factor, a bag or certificate would swing it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

BOS does iirc


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

You get a bag with Onyx but no certificate.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Zymol waxes have always looked a bit special to me. You have to go quite high up the range to get a cert though.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah as I thought then, was thinking of looking at glasur soon which I assumed would be too low down the range for a certificate. Does it count if I print one out myself?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

BOS has a certificate and bag referenced to the serial number on the bottom of the pot, and yes I have had a customer ask to verify it. No problem to me as it is all pucker stuff.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Right, well glasur looks pretty good to me. I'm gonna do a little more reading before I spend that much on a wax though, got a lot of waxes to finish first lol


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Concorso has a certificate - I binned it. I guess If I had a detailing lounge next to my garage, I would have hung it up in a frame so its there while I sit in a recliner chair and surf the detailing forums. But sadly, my detailing supplies are in a dark basement .


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Glasur comes with a bag and numbered certificate too. It's a superb wax, probably the best around the £100 mark, IMO.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

The answer I was looking for :thumb: next question then. What does HD cleanse do that other pre wax cleansers don't? Or can I just ignore that marketing vibe and just stick with the wax for now?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

HD Cleanse is a very good pre wax cleaner, but it's certainly NOT the easiest one to use - it dries VERY quickly and can be a chore to remove, but used with a damp MF pad and removed QUICKLY it's fine.

I personally don't think it's worth the money. I've had superb results with Lime Prime then Glasur.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Right, already got me some lime prime and LP lite so will stick with them. Would any aio leave a good base too? Or just a cleanser, cos I've started buying cleansers and aio's lol. I'll just treat it as any other wax, but obviously the whole ezyme hype makes me think it's slightly different. Again... I'm a sucker for the marketing


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Any really, but the oily nature of LPL and HDC seems to help things along looks wise, so I'd still to an oily type pre wax cleaner personally. LPL is ideal.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

out of interest,how do people compare this to supernatural?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> out of interest,how do people compare this to supernatural?


Supernatural I think look closer to Concours - more blingy, less depth and 'gloss'

There are mixed reports on here regarding SN's durability, myself I have seen about 2 months, but the beading and sheeting drops off a bit after a month or so.

Glasur by comparison, lasted a good 5-6 months easily and kept its beading a sheeting properties for many months, so is a fair bit more durable. Concours didn't impress me as much as Glasur durability wise, but some prefer that blingy look.

I'll buy your Glasur off you if you don't like it. I seem to remember Dom stating that he's a fan of it too.

For me, it's VERY close to Vintage looks and durability wise. It gets overlooked because of the 'Porsche Marketing'


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well the first car it will be used on, should I buy it, will be a very good friends audi which is in a lovely deep green. Currently it wears lime prime and supernatural version 1. I've since replaced that with a wooden pot of version 2 but haven't topped his car up with anything but red mist. I'll give the glasur a go I've decided. Where's the cheapest place I can get it, I guess £99 will be about right?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's worth getting Field Glaze too - the waxes can gas when it gets warmer, so best to do a Field Glaze wipedown shortly after buffing - it's awesome stuff anyway.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah am just looking at that. So it adds protection as well?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Yeah am just looking at that. So it adds protection as well?


Yes - contains carnauba I believe, and does a great job of maintaining the appearance of the wax.

Have you seen the pics of my Clio with Glasur? Best it ever looked.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Glasur is £98 to be precise, and we have plenty in stock.

For the wider record, Titanium upwards come in bags, so Creame, Carbon, Japon, Volvo, Saab, Rouge, Ebony and Jaguar do not (OK- and also Vintage and Royale are bagless).

Concours upwards have certificates.

Given the time of writing this is from memory, so I can't check right now.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

RaceGlazer said:


> Glasur is £98 to be precise, and we have plenty in stock.
> 
> For the wider record, Titanium upwards come in bags, so Creame, Carbon, Japon, Volvo, Saab, Rouge, Ebony and Jaguar do not (*OK- and also Vintage and Royale are bagless)*.
> 
> ...


Well in that case I dont want it any more

:lol:


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

i don't know about zymol but with swissvax anything higher that BoS(smargrd) got certificate, and every swissvax wax comes with a bag...


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I stuffed all the bags and certificates I have in the draw and never looked at them again am I a bad man ?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Rich said:


> I stuffed all the bags and certificates I have in the draw and never looked at them again am I a bad man ?


Yes 

I've decided on glasur and field glaze :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Right, was all ready to pay for this and stuff from the for sales section only to realise I gotz no money. Work mucked up and haven't paid me


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

LOL, I know how you feel!

Glasur is an excellent choice it was also my first Z wax!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Before I posted this, I had already pretty much decided on that, but wanted to know if it came with a bag  I might invest in an onyx kit in the future also


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Yes Glasur comes with a Bag and Cert :thumb:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Before I posted this, I had already pretty much decided on that, but wanted to know if it came with a bag  I might invest in an onyx kit in the future also


You wont be dissapointed with either Glasur or Onyx.

The only downside to Onyx is the durability isn't that great, but thats not a problem if you enjoy waxing more often.


----------



## Sam63 (Jan 9, 2010)

tim said:


> Yes Glasur comes with a Bag and Cert :thumb:


Yep I can confirm this too as I got my Glasur this week with certificate and a bag 

Just one query though I have stored it in the fridge just as I did when I had Japon is this also ok for Glasur?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Recieved my Glasure today Maggs, with a bag + cert


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> The answer I was looking for :thumb: next question then. What does HD cleanse do that other pre wax cleansers don't? Or can I just ignore that marketing vibe and just stick with the wax for now?


HD cleanse add glossiness and zymol wax add richness
Optimum polish II , p21s prewax can do same work and bring good result .


----------



## DiamondD (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not sure of all waxes but out of the ones i have i know the zymol ital, glasur, concours, destiny, atlantique, vintage, an royale all have certificates an smell great.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheers people, I can't wait to sort this whole pay thing out so I can actually pay monza for the bits lol. I also had 4 of them towels and a microfibre wheel brush off them at a great price last month, then this time also ordered some lambswool mitts in their offer and some gliptone leather stuff. Stuey doesn't have leather and I don't intend it for other peoples cars


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So I decided I also wanna try a swissvax wax  looking at onyx for the summer, but seen saphire, doens't seem to get mentioned as much as BOS or Onyx, from what I read it seems to be halfway between these two as it's for all colours. Anyone used it and want to recommend it? And how is it for durability?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Can hardly separate my Onyx, Saphir and BOS for looks.

All are very easy on and off, the Saphir seems to outlast the Onyx which lasts 4-6 weeks for me, the Saphir was still present at 12 weeks when I reapplied anyway, and one coat was still beading 9 months on when applied to mates car that was a weekend play thing and garaged.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmm so it seems a bit of a dark horse then, as having done a few searches it's not spoken of very much at all. What does it smell like?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Tropically !


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmm I might get onyx this month, then a saphire kit next month. If I like them BOS could be on the cards. I'm starting to love my waxes too much


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

If your planning to get BOS, I would just save up an buy it. I won't be replacing my Onyx and Saphir when they run out but will do with the Best of Show.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheers, I am interested in BOS but it wouldn't stay on my car long enough to warrant the excess over onyx I wouldn't imagine lol. So my thinking was get onyx with cleaner fluid and a few other bits, then if I feel like I wanna upgrade I might do it. Just wanna see what a swissvax wax is like really


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I know it is not really relevant, but my Concours I just got came with a nice certificate of authenticity. It definately adds to the experience, and maybe someday will make it more valuable? Too bad, I will have used it all since I like waxing my car so much.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

christian900se said:


> I know it is not really relevant, but my Concours I just got came with a nice certificate of authenticity. It definately adds to the experience, and maybe someday will make it more valuable? Too bad, I will have used it all since I like waxing my car so much.


Been told glasur will as well, should have been posted today too  sad thing is I've got too many waxes to even think about finishing them now, and I keep buying more


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Been told glasur will as well, should have been posted today too  sad thing is I've got too many waxes to even think about finishing them now, and I keep buying more


Haha, tell me about it. I have been trying to decide on which ones to keep and which ones to get rid of and I am having a heck of a time deciding lol. You won't be unhappy with BOS or Onyx, I am really liking my Concours at the moment even though it is somewhat difficult to apply with a pad (no into waxing by hand, too wasteful).


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Meh waste isn't an issue for me as I've got a small car  

And I've got myself a small pot of BOS to try hopefully, even though we all know it's the pot and bag we really want


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

zymol glasur is an amazing wax due to building work at my house i haven't been able to was car for the past 6 weeks however, today i snow foamed car and when rinsing down the wax was still sheeting water very effectively. 

applied right glasur is hard to beat i think. i've had bos on my car and it was very weak for durability in comparison.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I got it today, I had to dip a finger in, feels unlike any wax I've used yet. Hard to describe it other than just smooth. Dunno if it's just the placebo effect, and I'm thinking it's higher quality because it's got a bag and certificate, and says zymol, but I swear I can feel the quality.

Certianly liking the pot and the bag though. Makes it feel much more special. I've decided I will be getting a swissvax starter kit at some point too


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I am personally disappointed with the Swissvax range since using Glasur and Concours. BOS doesn't last very long in comparison, but it does look great when it's just been applied.

You do have to watch for 'gassing' on Glasur though, so get that Field Glaze as soon as you can to help eliminate it.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah I will, got a few other things I've got my eye on. Would a caddy be OTT? Would be handy to hold brushes  I just wanna try some swissvax out of curiosity, onyx would probably be enough for me to be honest.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Saphir is probably the best one to go for, I prefer it to BOS if I'm honest.

Have you tried RG55? That's very nice. Panel pot for £5...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have, I thought it was very nice actually. I'm just moving around brands at the moment trying to satisfy my curiosity, and I'm now starting to target the higher end brands.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Try and get your hands on some Vintage if you can. It's beautiful stuff


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol I would _kill_ for a sample 

I quite like to stick with one brand at a time, and use "compatible" products. So I know you recommended lime prime/lp lite before glasur but I wanna try hd cleanse, and their shampoo's etc.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

HD Cleanse is nice, but can be tricky to use.

Please trust me on the shampoo - Clear is awful stuff and totally overpriced. I'd go for BTBM everytime instead. The Zymol Autowash in Halfords is okay, but it's more designed for their cheaper retail range.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Right, well I've got plenty of BTBM  

also got 5 bottles of 3m shampoo to get through lol


----------

